# Any good fishing near jackson ohio?



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

My friend has a hunting camp south of Jackson and were going down turkey hunting and wanted to do some fishing in the afternoon. So if anyone has any tips on someplace to go it would be appreciated thanks


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hammertown lake offers excellent bass fishing just a few minutes outside of Jackson. Jackson Lake in Oak Hill also offers good bass and crappie action. Tycoon Lake in Rio Grande is within a half hour of Jackson and is great for panfish and I've even caught a dew big bass out of it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot we tried Jackson lake memorial day and caught a couple small bluegills but ill be sure to try some of the others


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a hard lake to fish for crappie (what I fish for). It's fairly shallow all over so it's hard to pinpoint the fish. If you give Tycoon Lake a month or two, there are large areas of lily pads to fish. Lots f old fence and tree stumps around the lake as well. Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Where would you recommend going then out of all of them


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I hear Rupert is a good lake to fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

I live outside of jackson. If you're bank fishing I recommend lake alma. If you're in a boat I recommend hammertown, especially this time of year. The crappie should be on fire.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## birddogg22zt (May 23, 2012)

I would say tycoon or rupert would be your best choice or you could head torwads athens ant hit lake snowden


----------



## showpig (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been hearing about Hammertown lake for years . Is there a miter limit for the lake ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hammertown is electric only


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Smaller lakes nearby are Lake Katherine and Lake Alma but my choice would be Rupert. You also have Lake Logan but that's a nice drive north on 93. You might check the southeast ohio forum for more info too. Hate to admit it but I'm in northeast Scioto county and worked in Jackson co. for awhile but I do the majority of my fishing at the Ohio River.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Depends on what kind of fishing you're wanting to do. There are some good size flatheads in Lake Jackson. But they're not always easy to catch. If you're looking to catch some fish to eat channel cats are fairly easy to catch. Take you some chicken liver and creek chubs and you can catch all you can eat.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm looking to just hopefully catch a lunch from the shore


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

You can do that. There's a point that goes out between the main body of the lake and the side the damn is on. If you walk out to that point (which is a short walk) you can cast out in the middle of the lake as it narrows on the left side. That's one of the deeper areas of the lake. I usually do really well fishing for channels here. As I said take ya some creek chubs and chicken liver and u can catch you limit fairly easily.


----------

